#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

## keenkeem

I'm in need of a pdf filed named technical calculation and estimator's man hour manual. Could someone pls send a link to this file? pls...


I need it badly... you could send it in my email kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph. The file that is commonly found in the internet are files with covered with blanks. I needed something with values in it. THX :Crushed: See More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------


## Orduhlaski

I need a copy too

----------


## jahangard

Please add the Name of Author,or Publishing Institute.

----------


## udayan

> I need a copy too



i need a copy too with displayed values. anybody can share please.

----------


## gr8funk

Please someone upload this book or share here on the forum or send it to simplysmileydude@yahoo.com... Thanks in advance...

----------


## jdf141

I have the book TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL by: Marko Bulic 
download

----------


## jdf141

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GIBF4

jdf141 thank you, but values again all greyed out. you have the one with the values all in it????
If so, please upload that one. Thanks in advance!

----------


## sadane

jdf141 you are waiting our time and your's

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear file not found,please email me at najamshahzad2050@yahoo.com personally

----------


## cytech

Please share the link is broken
Thnk you

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks please share again.

----------


## alexander.o.pettersson

I'm also looking for this book with values. Could someone please share a link?

See More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------


## carboglass

> I'm also looking for this book with values. Could someone please share a link?



Here is a link for the requested book

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hoping it can helps you

----------


## carboglass

> I'm also looking for this book with values. Could someone please share a link?



Here is a link for the requested book

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hoping it can helps you

----------


## alexander.o.pettersson

> Here is a link for the requested book
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you carboglass but your link is pointing to the free one without values. I already have this one and now I need the one with values. Does anyone have this?

----------


## Ibrahim23

Yes we all need a copy. thanks.

----------


## gmo

-TECHNICAL-CALCULATION-AND-ESTIMATOR-S-MAN-HOUR-MANUAL-by-Marko-Bulic
.
i need a copy too with displayed values. anybody can share please.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you for shared.

----------


## ivoryebony

thanks, very usefull

----------


## PMIESTMATION

Could I please get a copy of the manual? Dose it have the values in it?

----------


## deshpandep33

please repost link

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Jdf141*
Kindly re-upload again please.

----------


## abdul.ansari2007

nobody has the copy with values actually

----------


## maxky

Please share again 


maxkynarak@ gmail.comSee More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------


## srexers

Dear file not found,please email me at srexers@hotmail.com personally

----------


## deshpandep33

> Dear file not found,please email me at srexers@hotmail.com personally



If you get the same, please forward it to deshpandep33@gmail.com. if you have any similar data for plant cost estimates and process engineering calculations, please send me that too. It will be a great help.

----------


## SUZAN TUFAN

Could you pls share again.

----------


## mekkisam

Please

----------


## zero2lyn

Does someone successfully downloaded? could anyone share again or sent to me parlin99@gmail.com.
thank you all

----------


## zero2lyn

Hi every one, finally i was successfully downloaded, this link to downlod 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Please get the book from the link given below : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gusgon

Thanks for your effort, but still this copy has blanks for the values to be used in estimates. This is a promotional copy and as such is incomplete. Thanks anyway.

----------


## egrodrig

This works fine...:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gusgon

Sorry. This also has grey cell were values are supposed to be shown.

----------


## nnarvind

The link does not work ,kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joejoe8585

Hi Suzan,



Did you ever receive the manual populated with all the values?  I have been trying to get a copy of this for years, but keep getting the free version, which is useless.

I would be ever so grateful if you could send a copy please?

Thanks for your help

JoeSee More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------


## joejoe8585

Hi Spons,

Did you ever receive the manual populated with all the values?  I have been trying to get a copy of this for years, but keep getting the free version, which is useless.

I would be ever so grateful if you could send a copy please?

Thanks for your help

Joe

----------


## zero2lyn

> Hi Spons,
> 
> Did you ever receive the manual populated with all the values?  I have been trying to get a copy of this for years, but keep getting the free version, which is useless.
> 
> I would be ever so grateful if you could send a copy please?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe,
i had sent to your mail a copy of manual, 

regard,
Parlin99

----------


## gippo1

> Hi Suzan,
> 
> Did you ever receive the manual populated with all the values?  I have been trying to get a copy of this for years, but keep getting the free version, which is useless.
> 
> I would be ever so grateful if you could send a copy please?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Joe



Could you please send me a copy to my mail, please?

Thanks bro

----------


## bonjun

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks

----------


## zagnuc

> Hi Joe,
> i had sent to your mail a copy of manual, 
> 
> regard,
> Parlin99





Hi Could you please send me a copy too? 

Thank you

best regards

----------


## sadane

Please send me a copy.
Thanks

----------


## fromCN

Can you also please send me one copy?

----------


## Nuno Dias

> Hi Joe,
> i had sent to your mail a copy of manual, 
> 
> regard,
> Parlin99



Dear Parlin 99

I wuld like also to receive the link to download this book, thamk you in advance,

Best Regards

----------


## mrhdgn

> Dear Parlin 99
> 
> I wuld like also to receive the link to download this book, thamk you in advance,
> 
> Best Regards



And please share with me

merihdogan@yandex.com

----------


## sadane

Cher parking
J'aimerai bien le recevoir sadane@yahoo.com
Merci

----------


## sadane

Cher ami
Je voudrais bien le recevoir sadane@yahoo.com


MerciSee More: TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL  by: Marko Bulic

----------


## bevjones

All,

Please find the requested file:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## EngMech89

> All,
> 
> Please find the requested file:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
the values are missing. Do u have a copy with them?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Farrux

Dear Friends,
 Please share the link to download for TECHNICAL CALCULATION AND ESTIMATOR'S MAN-HOUR MANUAL with values.
or send to mail adress: farrux_59_69@mail.ru

----------


## Bertram

Hi All

It seems that there is no manual availible without the greyed areas.
If there is a copy availible can you be so kind to post it on this site.
Thanking you in advance

----------

